

See what your Chrome apps and extensions have been up to - arnauddri
http://blog.chromium.org/2014/06/see-what-your-apps-extensions-have-been.html

======
shock
Wow, it seems I can no longer install Chromium extensions without logging in
with Google. What a crappy decision! I just spent half an hour trying to do
just that.

